# Clean bulk!



## russianbear90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey guys,


Wanted to share with you how I completely transformed myself over the period of last 16 months. 

Training was hardcore! 5-6 times a week:

-Back and rear delts.
-Chest, abs, calves
-Off/Stretching at home
-Light back, abs, calves.
-Quads and hammies
-Arms, abs, calves. 


Food was hardcore too:

7 meals a day. First 5 weeks I ate any kind of food I wanted. (except sweets, cheap fast food, and such things). 
Starting week 6, meals 6 and 7 did not have carbs in them. And my diet got more strict. I created a list of things that i could eat (about 25 items) and stuck to it.
Starting week 8, i ate carbs with meals 1,2 and 3. And after 3-4pm i would not eat any carbs. High protein, high heathy fat. 



Supplements: I ordered them from bb.com:

Animal pak, Rich Piana's Kill it, Quest protein powder, fish oil, liver supplement, and GAT's muscle martini. THATS IT. Did not need anything else. 


I also was running trt and got all my stuff from napsgear. (google them) They are awesome! I got everything I needed within 10 days to my door! They rock!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 8, 2016)

Arms abs and calves day. You are not hardcore 

Eating food... that's not hardcore either 

Muscle martini? Is that code for pp in the mouth?

And naps... lololololololololol


----------



## snake (Jul 8, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Arms abs and calves day. You are not hardcore



Hey!!!!!!!


----------



## Dex (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned on 1st post. That is hardcore.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 8, 2016)

Rich pianas kill it. Lol wowwwwws


----------



## Runningwild (Jul 11, 2016)

After reading that post I feel like I just watched one of this infomercials at 3am


----------

